# 2005 KZ Sportsman



## Ron Hoover Corpus (Jan 3, 2013)

*2005 KZ Sportsman Toy Hauler Asking only $11475.00*

This is a super clean 24' toy hauler that has an electric drop down full sized bed in the garage area and 2 convertible settees. This trailer also has a full kitchen and a large restroom.

This will make a perfect trailer for a hunting camp or for a quick weekend trip with the toys. :idea:

Don't let this one get away!!!! It will not last at this price.

Come by and see this one!!!!

*Ron Hoover RV and Marine*
*1314 SPID*
*Corpus Christi*
*361-814-8770 *
:texasflag


----------



## Ron Hoover Corpus (Jan 3, 2013)

*COME STEAL THIS GREAT TOYHAULER. THIS TRAILER IS BEING REDUCED TO $9995.99. YOU REALLY NEED TO COME BY AND SEE JUST HOW HOT THIS DEAL IS.!!!!!!!*

RON HOOVER RV AND MARINE
1314 SPID
CORPUS CHRISTI
361-814-8770

*DONT MISS THIS ONE....YOU WILL BE SORRY IF YOU DO!:headknock*


----------

